# Ping with trip details.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Started getting pings from Lyft with trip details. Is this new or is it a screw on their part?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I just turned my app on. I'll see if I can get the same details and update you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That would be funny if they are trying to copy uber pro.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Saw it 2-3 weeks back in the app...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Got a couple of Sharted ride requests, no details. I'm waiting for a regular grYFT ping.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You get that if you are 4.8 with 95% AR


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My acceptance rate is currently 92% and was 89% before I started today.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lmao, what is the point of seeing the heading and time when you have to keep a high AR? It is self defeating, how about they focus more on keeping their shit working correctly? You know like short trip tickets at the airport and 30/45/60 min trip warnings.

Their app is a ****ing mess, I swear.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I remember seeing an in app notification/news thing about ‘new features’ and this was one of them.

There was absolutely zero information on when it was supposed to roll out, what you have to do to see it/achieve it... so...

Enjoy it until it goes away! Cause who the heck knows with this damn company  :confusion:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> I remember seeing an in app notification/news thing about 'new features' and this was one of them.
> 
> There was absolutely zero information on when it was supposed to roll out, what you have to do to see it/achieve it... so...
> 
> Enjoy it until it goes away! Cause who the heck knows with this damn company  :confusion:


I did not see that notice anywhere. I had three Lyft pings yesterday, the first one did not show it, the other two did show it. It was the first time I have ever seen it.

My acceptance rate is all over the place depending on how many stupid calls they send me for far away, and how many cancels I have for no car seat or too many riders. Most of the time it is 100% for the past 7 days, however the past month it has been in the 78%-92% percent range.

Reality of it is it won't change my decision to to accept the ride or not, I already know my limits. I think it will help me with working the Ride within a Ride technique I can pull between the two apps. We will see.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

...and now today I get a notice from Apple Store to upgrade my Lyft Driver app. Think I will pass for now and see if I still get trip information. Lyft is normally slower than Uber so it may be a day or two before I get another Lyft ping.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

I've gotten that on a ride from the airport back on Monday but haven't seen it since.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Got a couple of Sharted ride requests, no details. I'm waiting for a regular grYFT ping.


Anything yet?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I just turned my app on. I'll see if I can get the same details and update you.


Be careful you may get a ping directing you to hell ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Anything yet?


Update: I got Lyft pings without details as well so no, that feature isn't available in my market (San Francisco, Bay Area).


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Didn't see anything like that last night. The ping screen did look a tad different, but I don't recall any details you mentioned.

Oh here is screen shot from yesterday I took because if dudes name.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Didn't see anything like that last night. The ping screen did look a tad different, but I don't recall any details you mentioned.
> 
> Oh here is screen shot from yesterday I took because if dudes name.
> 
> View attachment 322521


But the question remains... Did you pick him up? Did he tip you in the app?

I got this one on Monday. And yes, passed up on the opportunity. Oh, and as of this morning, no info on direction. I'm pretty picky with pings and my AR is something like 35%. So, just like with Uber Pro, I'll never get any additional features if AR is any kind of measure. :roflmao:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> But the question remains... Did you pick him up? Did he tip you in the app?


Yes picked him up. No tip. Nothing eventful on the ride.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Started getting pings from Lyft with trip details. Is this new or is it a screw on their part?


This is an app defect


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Started getting pings from Lyft with trip details. Is this new or is it a screw on their part?


That is interesting. What I have gotten the last 2 trips on Tuesday (Wednesday did not drive) as I arrived at pick up it shows a map with the destination rider is going to.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That would be funny if they are trying to copy uber pro.


It's not "funny", they do it all the time. It's the textbook definitions of both collusion and price fixing. There was even an email floating around from awhile back when Uber dropped prices or ended surge or something and then Lyft did the same thing a few days later and sent out the *exact same word-for-word email *just with "Uber" replaced with "Lyft" everywhere... ?

But regulators don't go after them for it because they just don't care.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> This is an app defect


Only got 1 Lyft ping last night it was still there. So I won't be updating the app anytime soon until I find out more information on it.

Talk about app defects, I opened the Uber app yesterday and other drivers showed on the driver app. After my first ping they disappeared and app looked normal.


Those odd blue marks with red bars are other drivers that showed on the rider app. The one North of me is parked at his house where he pretty much sits all day long. The one South of me is heading driving and I caught up with him at the traffic light just over the bridge.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Only got 1 Lyft ping last night it was still there. So I won't be updating the app anytime soon until I find out more information on it.
> 
> Talk about app defects, I opened the Uber app yesterday and other drivers showed on the driver app. After my first ping they disappeared and app looked normal.
> 
> ...


That defect I need.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> That defect I need.


I am always using the rider app to see other drivers to better position myself and make sure other drivers are not boxing me off.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> You get that if you are 4.8 with 95% AR


I'm 5 star with 27% AR (I see them)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm 5 star with 27% AR (I see them)


So it is not a defect??? When did you start seeing it?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> So it is not a defect??? When did you start seeing it?


Two weeks ago at airport....it gives me 30+ 45 +


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Two weeks ago at airport....it gives me 30+ 45 +


I have always got 45+ notices, this is different it is on every trip. Example I posted was "4 min trip NE" different than the long trip notices.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I have always got 45+ notices, this is different it is on every trip. Example I posted was "4 min trip NE" different than the long trip notices.


I'm not getting on every trip....just 30+ and up...which is helping me decide on Uber and Lyft. Nothing worse than accepting a shortie with a 50/50 chance of hoping back in line. They've got real shady on both letting you hop back into line, especially Uber.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have always got 45+ notices, this is different it is on every trip. Example I posted was "4 min trip NE" different than the long trip notices.


That would indeed be handy. Plus seeing other drivers without having to switch to rider app.

It's been a couple of months ago, but twice in the same day on Uber, once I accepted the ping it showed, plain as day, what the final destination of the trip would be. I was astounded. Went away later that day and never came back.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They talked about this December, but I never saw it. But then again, my Lyft AR hovers around 50%-60%. They keep sending me pings 12+ minutes away.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> That would indeed be handy. Plus seeing other drivers without having to switch to rider app.
> 
> It's been a couple of months ago, but twice in the same day on Uber, once I accepted the ping it showed, plain as day, what the final destination of the trip would be. I was astounded. Went away later that day and never came back.


about a month after they introduced the 45+ minutes notification i guess they were tweaking it & I was getting the notification on 35 mile trips(im right on border where airport trips take about 40 minutes)

made $4000+ in 10 days before they tweaked it back lol

so id do great with just 30+ min notifications

destination will never be shown even though it should, i mean if i gotta head downtown in traffic might as well accept the ride or if im headed that way or have an errand why not? but as it is now sorry im cancelling

simple solution just show approx fare if people are williningly stupid enough to accept $2-8 gross fares well o guess thats their choice but this whole business model if trying to trick drivers into working for frer not going to work much longer

ny already getting regulated with caps & their 5 biggest markets can keep churning thru drivers because they have millions in population but the vast majority of cities running out of drivers to fool after4 years of scams & 96% churn the heard gets thin

its crumbling & the ipo basically just cashed em out its buyout for pennies on the dollor or bailout to big to fail style


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That would be funny if they are trying to copy uber pro.


Lyft has copied almost evrything Uber has done.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> My acceptance rate is currently 92% and was 89% before I started today.


How come 92%
Are are accepting pickups longer than 5 miles?
Mine frequently reaches ONE %


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> How come 92%
> Are are accepting pickups longer than 5 miles?
> Mine frequently reaches ONE %


I am in a rural area saturated with drivers. Unless I am on the fringe of my area I don't get many unreasonable pick-up requests. When I am on the South end and get a long pick-up request 99% of the time it is also a long trip and with our higher rates it is worth it. I have learned how to screen them with the PAX and get them to volunteer the destination before I start driving. So yes my acceptance rate is high because there is almost always another driver within 2 miles in either direction.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/test...-acceptance-rate-over-90.325506/#post-4972321
See my post from a few weeks ago.

My experience hasn't been great. Thanks for posting a screenshot, since I doubt I'll ever get over 90% with the ridiculous pings they've been sending me lately. I almost hit 90% again....and then I was in Brickell key and they send me 3 pings in a row no surge to Miami Beach. All poorly rated riders 4-4.5 nobody wanted. 15+ minutes via 195 5-10 miles away. Yeah sure I'm on my way...


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

1-1.5 years ago for a week it would show the amount of primetime in dollars (rather than percentage) that the trip would get you. That was the best temporary feature either app ever had. Bar close was awesome because you could sift through all the $5-10 surge amounts and wait for a $50-100. It actually would work in the riders' favor because there were a couple I drove 10 miles to pickup because the added surge was $40-50. No chance in hell I would've driven that far for a random 200-400% and risk a .5 mile trip. But Lyft yanked it (or fixed it) after a week. I still don't know if it was a feature or a glitch.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lyft app is still giving me trip details with the ping.

There was a Lyft driver update available on May 20th that i passed on. Now I see a new one came out today. Still think I will avoid the update until I hear from others if this is a flaw in the app or now standard. Guess I need to break down and find a local driver that speaks English and ask them if they see it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

10 days after I got my first ping with trip details I finally get a notice from Lyft saying they are piloting a new trip info feature. Have to maintain 90% acceptance to see the details.

Not to hard to do in my market since over the last couple of months there are so many drivers down here that it is rare to now get a long pick-up request from Lyft.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Hah, talk about a typical Lyft move. Let loose a pilot-program for almost two weeks and after a while, casually let the testers know what’s going on. 

What bafoons. Both of these two “tech” companies seem to forget what industry they’re a part of.


----------

